# Hymer S555 isolation relay location?



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I am having some problems with my new (to me) hymer s555 trying to wire it up properly as one of the previous owners has made a complete mess of connecting up the batteries. 2 Leisure and 1 vechicle batteries were all wired together and functioning as the same battery. 12v leisure system was only working while the vehicle was running. There was no battery charger at all, the strom (am meter) doesnt work at all. 

Can anyone tell me where the isolation relays are located in the van? On the wiring diagram labelled k1 and k2. 

One is for the isolation relay 2nd battery and starter battery
Two is for starter battery and fridge

Also if anyone has anything that might help with getting the wiring back to the proper setup i would very much appreciate your input.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok made some good progress today, now have the 12v circuit working as it should be from the leisure battery and the volt meters correctly showing the respective battery readings.
also established the fridge was connected to the wrong place, found the correct place and it now works on 12v when the engine is running, but not when the engine is off ( also as it should be). 


There are a couple of things maybe someone with a B544 or an S555 from the early ninties might be able to help me with,

1. There is a little housing containing a 50 amp fuse in the battery compartment, im wondering if this is original orif one of the previous owners fitted it? 
2. There is an extremly fat black cable, fatter than any other cable in the van (with blue and brown inside) running from the battery compartment to the back of the fridge area this was being used to connect the fridge to this 50amp fuse, i believe this was incorrect as i have found the place where the fridge should connect. But im wondering what this big fat cable should be connecting or if maybe it was added by a previous owner and shouldnt be there at all?

Very greatful if anyone can shed some light on these issues. Or if you can email me a picture of your battery compartment and behind your fuse box that would b even better.

My strom meter is still not working but i still have some further testing i can do with that, and its being discussed in another thread.

Thanks everyone

Bob


----------

